# Cropping/Resolution



## ang (Feb 2, 2005)

When you crop a photo in photoshop, does this lower the resolution in the picture?


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 2, 2005)

It lowers the pixel resolution, yes.  If you want to change the print resolution (pixels per inch), you have to do that in image/image size.


----------



## Rogue Monk (Feb 2, 2005)

If the resolution remains the same (ie. 300dpi before and 300dpi after), then the only thing changing is the physical dimensions (width and height--which can be measured in inches, cm, picas, or pixels).

If after the crop, you want to enlarge the new picture to the original dimension, then yes, you are losing resolution.


----------



## ang (Feb 2, 2005)

Rogue,

When I enlarge the photo AFTER cropping it down, the resolution (pixels/inch) under the image command stayed the same???  What you said made sense to me, but now I'm confused.

Assuming you are correct, can you regain the original resolution after enlarging a cropped photo?

thanks


----------



## Rogue Monk (Feb 2, 2005)

What program are you using?

If its Photoshop, then you have to uncheck "resample image" before changing the dimensions. A "3-prong fork" should connect width, height and resolution.







Now, changing any of these measurements directly affects the others.

You can still resize while "resample image" is checked, but the resolution won't change with dimensions. This means the image will degrade with the enlargement--maybe not so much that you notice, but it will.

resolution (or quality) will always decrease as size increases. If you have an image that's 5*4 and 300dpi, taking it to 10*8 will make the dpi 150.

Does that help clarify it?


----------



## ang (Feb 6, 2005)

Rogue,

I do have Photoshop.  Thanks for the clarification.

ang


----------

